# Protecting a mini horse from dogs?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a retractable police baton as well as wasp spray. If someone, beast or human, comes after me, they're getting one of the two in the face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I actually have heard of wasp spray. Recommended by my old farrier who was a cop at one time. So great idea! Baton even cooler, lol. Didnt know it=f it sounded like I was just paraniod, or babying her. But my OWN dog is bigger than her!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Wasp spray because it squirts in a jet. Pepper spray can backfire on you.

The police baton is questionably legal but I doubt a cop would hassle me over it. I also keep a pocket knife on me but they're just too useful to go without.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can carry a spray bottle with vinegar / water in it. since you will be driving how about a nice buggy whip. you can get the pump up spray bottles that spray a stream


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I have a retractable police baton as well as wasp spray. If someone, beast or human, comes after me, they're getting one of the two in the face.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wasp spray is brilliant!!! 

Carry a whip, get pony used to hearing it swish and crack, and that the sound doesn't mean it is for her. 

Teach her to stand, a running horse is a fun target for very bad dogs.

Practice going down the street on a lead then ground driving to see how she does, and how many dogs their are.


What a shame that you need to be concerned about this.

Good luck!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks! I think I'm going to try them all! I will have wasp spray, but the vinegar water is great idea if I'm in a pinch! She is already used to alot of things! Loud noises and everything! I tarp and crack whips and all that fun stuff. I started her when I got her. She was really no problem to train... if you even want to call it that. She was completely un-phased by anything "scary" I tried to show her, lol... But this year she is old enough to pull!

I will need to keep my pocket knife on me too! And stop forgetting it so often! And I will get either a whip or maybe a shortened walking stick.... Thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Fun addition on the thought of dogs. My mom moved down into this community from her BFE property, so her dogs was NOT used to horses and everything that passes. She doesnt do anything more than bark, but being a rider myself, I didnt like her barking at horses being rode by. So I rode my horse down, and she comes up over the hill barking with her fur puffed, and then I yelled at her from my horse. She immediately ducked her head and stopped barking, lol... Never has done it since! HAHA...


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

It's a very real fear, Wheatermay.

Not the same situation, but my grandmothers' neighbour had three dogs, two staffordshire terriers and one rhodesian ridgeback. They were kept in a secure yard and were very friendly - my grandmother hates dogs but loved these guys.

Somehow two of them, a staffordshire ***** and the ridgeback, escaped the yard one day and went wandering. Keep in mind that this is in a rural area. To get where they ended up they had to pass properties with other dogs, cattle, and sheep. Eventually they found a paddock with a shetland pony. Long story short, the shetland ended up having to be put to sleep, same with both of the dogs who had never been aggressive before.

I don't mean to scare you though! I'm just glad you're taking precautions


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I know, and that's why we keep our two separated. One is tied or kept in the basement, and the other is brought in and out with the family. However we do let her out when school buses r dropping kids off. She walks all the kids home....

I would beat a dog to death for going after my little girl tho....


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Funny, I was just thinking about this yesterday. People in our area ignore the running at large laws. I was thinking that a paint ball gun might just work. Kazap. Strong enough to hurt at close range but not wound and it would send a warning back to the owner. The problem with a whip is trying to control the horse while you are using it against an aggressive dog might add to the confusion. I can see a wreck happening.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I could take my bullwhip, lol... and a stick and wasp spray.... and a knife.. I think I'll be ready for anything, lol...


----------



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)

I have an air-soft pistol I pack with me while driving. It's legal and can be purchased without a licence. I drive on paved roads in a small subdivision where I live and also on the back rounds around us (in the woods) and it is there for protection against anything that may threaten myself of my horse - loose dogs, bears, coyotes, people, etc.

We keep a paintball gun in the house for dogs that get into our trash. Sends a nice message back to the owner  and doesn't hurt the dog in the long term.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

long whip with a small brass nut at the end,that will put manners on the dogs,and very occasionally the rear windows of ignorant drivers that cut in front of you


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

jimmy said:


> long whip with a small brass nut at the end,that will put manners on the dogs,and very occasionally the rear windows of ignorant drivers that cut in front of you


HAHAHA! Oh my! Ur trouble arent you?!?! :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My son has an oozie looking water gun. He pumps it up for good pressure. Awesome range. He tested it on my retriever who didn't like it one bit.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I second either the wasp spray or a water gun with some sort of stuff in there like vinegar. Since you'll be driving her, I really wouldn't suggest pepper spray. The little personal cans you get, even in the stream type, have a very limited range because there isn't a whole lot of pressure in there. So, for the first couple of uses, they are effective up to about 15 feet...if your aim is good. Every time you use them after that, the range is shorter.

Wasp spray, on the other hand, is designed to be shot over longer distances and it won't completely incapacitate you or your horse if you happen to get it on you. Pepper spray would.

If that isn't good enough, I'd suggest a bb pistol. They are not usually fatal but they would certainly give the dog something to think about.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I have friends that own a gunsmithing shop & also do slef defence classes. The recomend wasp spray over pepper spray. Longer range & less chance of it coming back at you


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Could I get in trouble for a bb gun? I have a bb gun, lol... It kind of looks like a real gun though.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd use a BB gun on a dog thats Getting too close and brave.

Real gun is used on any dog that ever bites ANYTHING around here. 

We don't tolerate that bs.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I would spend the next month training your mini to accept gunfire, from behind, and carry a weapon. There is no going back if one of those dogs attacks your horse. At LEAST train for and carry a beebee gun bc you can shoot a dog with one of those and not kill it. You will NOT able to get off of the cart and reach your mini in time to help with pepper spray.
Before I got my dog, "Rose" (b. May 8, 2007, Husky/GSxBC mix), I wanted a companion for my 8yo, docile GS/Collie cross ("Xena," 1998-2009, RIP) I went to a local shelter and got a 7mo GS (on a Friday afternoon). Gorgeous dog. I thought I got another Xena bc he was very friendly to people. Xena sulked when we shot possums in the barn and tried to protect several baby Robins that would fall out of their Spring nests. 
He tried to kill two of my cats and attacked one of my full sized horses on the leg, unprovoked. He went back the next Monday.
Food for thought.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Whether or not you can get in trouble for a realistic looking bb gun depends on the laws and law enforcement in your area. If all else fails, call your local sheriff/police department and ask.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

are you still having problems ?


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

No, I havent even started on her yet. I gathered all the equipement I need. I'm just waiting for my brother in law to drag the barn lot. We move her to keep her out of the mud here in the winter. I'll definitely call the police station and ask. I really been wanting to get my concealed weapons permit, but havent done it yet. A bb gun would probably be my first choice tho. But I dont think she'll be too bad about desensitizing for anything. She is so laid back and worry free. Only thing I'm worried about training wise is keeping her attention and keeping it fun for her. She's very playful! I'll just keep a little array of things in my cart just in case. I really appreciate the advise and suggestions! I want my little girl to be safe! She is an amazing little miniature! Worth her weight in gold EVEN without ANY driving training just bc of her disposition!


----------

